

How to disable Mac OS X Dashboard - jjbohn
http://jjbohn.ruhoh.com/mac-os-x/how-to-disable-mac-os-x-dashboard/
For me, Dashboard is one of the worst features of Mac OS X. If Apple were to release it today, there would be all kinds of comments on how they are losing it and that it's just not the same since Steve left. But, it can be removed.
======
jjbohn
Changed the site to <http://jjbohn.info>

